# Broken irrigation feed



## TequillaJoe (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello all....I'm looking for some advice regarding a pipe repair.

I recently noticed a pool of water on my front lawn and upon investigation found that my water main was cracked and leaking. This pipe only feeds my house water. The irrigation feed is T'd off coming out of the water meter.

I had to reroute the pipe, 3/4" schedule 40, because it was going under an oak tree which caused the damage. That pipe is fixed and buried.

The issue is that there were irrigation pipes that I had to cut to make the repair to the main. I had to cut 3 pipes, 2 1/2 pipes going to 2 heads and the 1" irrigation feed (constant pressure).

I have dug a new trench and cut more roots than I wanted to. The 1/2 pipes are straight forward, my issue is the 1" feed.

This pipe is the thin walled type, I believe class 200. Should I use the same pipe for my repair, which will be a straight approximately 8 ft run? If I was running the pipe I would have used 40, but this was done 20 years ago by the builder.

I hate to use class 200 for a pipe under constant pressure, but, the rest of the pipe is class 200. Replacing the entire pipe is not an option.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

If I understand your question correctly you're only repairing part of your irrigation main correct?

The answer is Class 200 is perfectly find since it's rated for 200 PSI and most irrigation systems are designed for around 50-60 PSI. And I'm assuming it's only a partial repair and not replacing the whole main.

I personally like to use Sch 40 for my mains and 200 for laterals "just because."

Also, I'm hoping when you say it's tee'd off your main that you have a backflow correct? If not it needs to be added.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I agree with burntfire; I don't see a problem with class 200 even for a main line under constant pressure. As another small detail, the outer diameter of class 200 is the same as sched. 40. You can use sched 40 fittings, including a standard 1" PVC coupler to join new sched 40 pipe to an existing class 200 &#128521;


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I agree with burntfire; I don't see a problem with class 200 even for a main line under constant pressure. As another small detail, the outer diameter of class 200 is the same as sched. 40. You can use sched 40 fittings, including a standard 1" PVC coupler to join new sched 40 pipe to an existing class 200 &#128521;


----------

